# Spring Is Here!



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Everyone, listen up! The weather is warming up, so get outside in the sun. You don't have to have an agenda. Just get out and do something. Ride a bike, walk, jog, look around at nature, etc. I went fishing all day and I feel so much better. I can't believe how much better I feel! My DP/DR is slightly better today and my depression is at a standstill. Just thought I'd try to help. You guys can do it!


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

Yah!! My DP DR has always gotten better in the the summer. And it is getting better again now that the sun is out.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah spring is awesome! The mustard flowers are blooming and the hills getting covered in gold. It's a beautiful time of the year. I've been going on a hike/walk/run each morning. Doesn't help the symptoms of DP but gets the blood flowing.


----------

